# My Favourite Ambulance - Volvo XC70



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

my favourite ambulance vehicle - Volvo XC70, Rapid Response Ambulance
















Wait for info as my internet crashes when i open up info on it


----------



## LondonMedic (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd rather have a scoobie;


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

i quite like those cars, i saw them in a TV seris a long time ago on itv Called HEMS (yes it was on the london air ambulance), they look quite nice apart form the lightbar is huge


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

Umm....where do you put the patient? Just kidding in the U.S. or at least New York we call those fly cars or responders, at least in the areas I've been too.


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

theyre just cars that can arrive quicker than an ambulance as theyre faster and an ambulance comes to transport patient if required, Rapid Response Cars NEVER carry a patient


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

BTW if I had my choice of a responder I would choose this oneB)


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

cool...apart from the vehicle dosent carry much equipment


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

Tom,
I realize that, I was just pulling your leg. Now I'm just trying to figure out where I would put a patient on the Harley, so I can convince my dept. we need one. You think tying there hands around my waist with cravats would be the way to to go?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

how you could carry a patient on a motorbike hmmmm.....


you could attach a trailer to the back


----------



## LondonMedic (Jul 17, 2010)

tom said:


> theyre just cars that can arrive quicker than an ambulance as theyre faster and an ambulance comes to transport patient if required, Rapid Response Cars NEVER carry a patient


Rubbish :glare:


----------



## emt_irl (Jul 17, 2010)

that scooby its the hems car if i remember correctly the helicopter doesnt fly at night so they switch to the responce car afterdark


----------



## LondonMedic (Jul 17, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> that scooby its the hems car if i remember correctly the helicopter doesnt fly at night so they switch to the responce car afterdark


The response cars also operate during the day with the Physician Response Unit (HEMS doctors seeing minor injury and illness in the local area in a variably successful effort to prevent some A&E attendances), a second HEMS team if staffing permits and the primary HEMS team when the helicopter is offline.

Sadly binned the Scoobies, now using Skodas which turned out to be much more reliable and didn't make that much, if any, difference to response times. The Subarus went off to various individual doctors and BASICS schemes around the UK.


----------



## emt_irl (Jul 17, 2010)

awh really? but they sound much better and are way more cooler then scoda octavia's.

ireland could really benifit from a hems project... we had something simular but it never got off the ground *excuse the pun*


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2010)

I am highly suspicious of the increasing use of rapid response vehicles and motorbikes.

Yes they are easier to get through traffic in than a traditional ambo and can offer a high impact of a scant resource (Intensive Care Paramedic) to offer backup and a triage-and-cancel if the ambulancei s not required.

It is my hope we do not end up in a situaiton like the UK with people stuck on scene for an hour or two with a patient they know needs to be transported but nobody is avaliable to transport them.

Mind you our Ambulance Service is not run by somebody called ORCON


----------



## feldy (Jul 18, 2010)

since my area has a two tiered system (for the most part), We have a lot of BLS ambulances (type II) aka vanbulances, our medics responded in big @$$ suvs and then one of them will jump onto the bls truck to ride w/the pt with another basic in the truck. occasionally (very rare) both medics will hop in and the basic will drive the medics suv to he hospital. However they arnt much of a rapid response vehicle since BLS and fire will most likely AOS first since the two medic units have a larger area to cover.


----------

